# Dayton speaker kits



## Rodstintshop (Apr 26, 2011)

Are the dayton speaker kits any good? And any notes on what is the best setup to build from them for home theater system


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

which kit specifically are you looking at? how large is the room? 

The new Parts Express CBT36 kit looks wicked.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> which kit specifically are you looking at? how large is the room?
> 
> The new Parts Express CBT36 kit looks wicked.


That link doesn't work for me...its an Advanced Auto parts link. lol


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Rodstintshop said:


> Are the dayton speaker kits any good? And any notes on what is the best setup to build from them for home theater system


i used DAYTON PT2c-8 in all my new DIY 5.2 system w DAYTON 3khz xover. The sound is flat out amazing and very affordable. I probably could have made a better xover but Im not understanding the parts to speaker design/selection just yet.
:T
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-085


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

As far as designing your own HT system , what is your budget, room size, etc... 

ps I used the planar mid / highs bc I listen to mostly high resolution audio and these really make a difference. If you want roof raising spl, then you want something more robust in output. That being said the blueray concert videos sound absolutely fantastic at concert volume levels. The YES LIVE at MONTREAUX is a demo I use when my friends come over. But my room size is only 16x20 so its not hard to achieve a high level of volume. I am about to add front height channel L/R as well same drivers as well.....
Many helpful design tips on PARTSEXPRESS.com :T


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I know two people that have built Dayton kits. One was a smaller TM Dayton RS kit and the other the big MTM Dayton RS. They love them in either case. The whole bundle I think is a better value than buying the parts individually, plus everything is CNC cut and the Xovers are assembled. True to form kit you just put together, with a bonafide design.



RTS100x5 said:


> i used DAYTON PT2c-8 in all my new DIY 5.2 system w DAYTON 3khz xover. The sound is flat out amazing and very affordable. I probably could have made a better xover but Im not understanding the parts to speaker design/selection just yet.
> :T
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-085


I've eyed the PT2C but haven't used it yet. If you want help designing an Xover let me know.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

That would be eggcellent.... I want to expand on this basic 2 way design and im brainstorming a multiple driver/ array setup... When I can finally settle on that I will need assistance w a xover design. The Dayton tweets were such a great deal Im glad I made that choice as I was about to get obsessed w the Aurum Cantus ribbons....As for the mid bass I know I want these Morels http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=287-036 The price will set me back a few car payments but I hate compromising on parts. So ill post up soon on my updated speaker design and your help on a xover design would be most appreciated. Im also considering these active xovers http://www.newclassd.com/index.php?page=60 and building some multi channel amps... Wow I wish for those Class D DEXA amps but waaay expensive...:gulp:


----------

